# Candaian Parks Pass Offer



## DGTX (Sep 30, 2008)

We just returned from Banff and we bought an annual Canadian Parks Pass that I will be happy to mail to someone if they'd like to use it.  It expires 9/21/09.


----------



## darcy (Sep 30, 2008)

DGTX said:


> We just returned from Banff and we bought an annual Canadian Parks Pass that I will be happy to mail to someone if they'd like to use it.  It expires 9/21/09.




That's a very generous offer!  I'd love to have it for our June 2009 trip.  I will PM you in case no one else has snapped it up yet!

darcy


----------



## DGTX (Sep 30, 2008)

The pass is yours, Darcy.  Enjoy.


----------



## spirits (Oct 1, 2008)

*Very generous of you*

This is why I love Tuggers.  Mary


----------

